# Mailbox Mel



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 23, 2014)

I called her mailbox Mel, but its been a while since I've seen her since its getting too chilly. But every night, there she was when I would come home from work about 9:30 pm. I know nothing about frogs and toads nor never had one but man I really wanted to keep her so s/he would survive this winter! What a cutie  I told my husband I was gonna keep that frog, he didn't like that one bit!! This is the first year we have had sooooo many frogs in our yard!!! We don't have a pond by us either!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2014)

I think it's a toad. I always wonder where the tadpoles live when I see so many toads on my property. Yes, I do have a pond, but because of the large number of turtles in it, there are never any tadpoles. And there are no bodies of water in my neighborhood, so where in the heck do all the toads come from?

Your little Mailbox Mel has the cutest face!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2014)

Those are great pictures you took!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2014)

It looks like a cane toad. Poisonous to dogs if so. Here they reach Godzilla sizes and they hang around my fish ponds. I usually leave them alone because they are able to eat our equally gigantic Cuban, "Deaths head" Cockroaches!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 24, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like a cane toad. Poisonous to dogs if so. Here they reach Godzilla sizes and they hang around my fish ponds. I usually leave them alone because they are able to eat our equally gigantic Cuban, "Deaths head" Cockroaches!


Whoa, good thing I didn't keep that fella. I'll stick with my torts! I just love all that stuff!! I have to say... I miss my tarantulas...I had them for 11yrs & had 11 too (some died in the mean time). I had to give them up moving into my hubby's house (he wasnt having it). I'm way more of a tortoise person anyway! I love exotic animals. But that toad had the cutest face!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's a toad. I always wonder where the tadpoles live when I see so many toads on my property. Yes, I do have a pond, but because of the large number of turtles in it, there are never any tadpoles. And there are no bodies of water in my neighborhood, so where in the heck do all the toads come from?
> 
> Your little Mailbox Mel has the cutest face!


I wonder if they lived in the plant saucers...only because on our deck we have a lot of plants & from the rain filling up & I do recall little things moving in there you think! It just hit me!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2014)

Those toads will eat food from dog and cat food bowls if left outside.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, in the house where I lived before this one we had a bug zapper light that came on at night. Every night you'd see hundreds of toads of all sizes sitting under that light eating the fried bugs that dropped. They also ate the cat food out of the bowls on the porch. 

They might be poisonous to dogs, but all that ever happened to my dogs was a mouth full of foam. They never learned though. Every night a foamy-mouthed dog.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Have you guys had a lot of toads this year? I have had far more than normal. I keep finding them in my tortoise water pans at night. I set them outside the block wall that surrounds our place, but somehow they keep making their way back in. I can't figure out how they are overcoming all the obstacles to get back in. And I have no way of knowing if they are the same few toads coming back, or if new ones keep popping up.

I too have no idea where they are coming from as we have no ponds or standing water of any kind for miles around here. And the only time we get rain is in the middle of winter when its far too cold for tadpoles to develop. Amazing that they can survive out here...


----------



## pam (Oct 24, 2014)

cute toad


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> Have you guys had a lot of toads this year? I have had far more than normal. I keep finding them in my tortoise water pans at night. I set them outside the block wall that surrounds our place, but somehow they keep making their way back in. I can't figure out how they are overcoming all the obstacles to get back in. And I have no way of knowing if they are the same few toads coming back, or if new ones keep popping up.
> 
> I too have no idea where they are coming from as we have no ponds or standing water of any kind for miles around here. And the only time we get rain is in the middle of winter when its far too cold for tadpoles to develop. Amazing that they can survive out here...


YES....and we are not alone!! People that don't even live in our neighborhood with no ponds stated how they have even had a ton of frogs or toads in their yard as well! I have seen so many this year, I never see baby ones & big ones like I did this year!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, in the house where I lived before this one we had a bug zapper light that came on at night. Every night you'd see hundreds of toads of all sizes sitting under that light eating the fried bugs that dropped. They also ate the cat food out of the bowls on the porch.
> 
> They might be poisonous to dogs, but all that ever happened to my dogs was a mouth full of foam. They never learned though. Every night a foamy-mouthed dog.


Oh geeez... poor dog!! Well those toads had themselves a feast & they new right where to go  There were baby toads all in our garage too all summer! Not sure where they where all coming from this year!!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> Have you guys had a lot of toads this year? I have had far more than normal. I keep finding them in my tortoise water pans at night. I set them outside the block wall that surrounds our place, but somehow they keep making their way back in. I can't figure out how they are overcoming all the obstacles to get back in. And I have no way of knowing if they are the same few toads coming back, or if new ones keep popping up.
> 
> I too have no idea where they are coming from as we have no ponds or standing water of any kind for miles around here. And the only time we get rain is in the middle of winter when its far too cold for tadpoles to develop. Amazing that they can survive out here...



I'm so surprised to hear that there are toads in your neck of the woods, Tom! I would love to know where they are coming from.
Very interesting.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I'm so surprised to hear that there are toads in your neck of the woods, Tom! I would love to know where they are coming from.
> Very interesting.




We get a few every year. I think they are desert spade foots, but I have not taken the time to really verify that. Its crazy how many we've had this year. I have removed over 50 of them from my enclosures since spring time. Some of these might be the same ones returning after removal, but there have been far more than "normal" this year.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a ton this year and I'm kinda crazy about them so half of them got a name. I was told they come up from water lines....??? No idea if that's true but we have a stream across the street so maybe that's my source. I paroll my dog area and remove them to a safe zone every night. They like to hang out in front of my garage too on the stones


----------

